# InputStream liest immer komplettes PHP-Script



## AlexDozer (19. Mai 2008)

Hi,

wir machen in der Schule gerade ein Spiel-Projekt. Jetzt möchte ich das der erreichte Highscore an
ein PHP-Script gesendet wird welches dann zurück gibt ob ein neuer Highscore erreicht wurde.

Das Problem was ich immer habe ist das immer das ganze PHP-Script, also auch mit den html-tags etc, eingelesen
wird von der while-Schleife statt nur die Ausgabe von dem Script also ne 1 oder 0.

Hier die Java-Funktion:


```
public boolean SendData(int highscore)
	{
		try 
		{
		if (con == null)
			con	= path_check.openConnection();
		
		if (con.getDoOutput() == false)
			con.setDoOutput(true);
		
		if (con.getDoInput() == false)
			con.setDoInput(true);
				
      String data = "highscore="+highscore;
       
      out = con.getOutputStream();
		out.write(data.getBytes());
		out.flush();
		
		in = con.getInputStream();
		
		int c = 0;
		String incoming = "";
		
		while (c >= 0)
		{
	      c = in.read();
			incoming += c;
		}
		if (incoming == "1")
			return true;
		
		}
		catch (Exception e)
		{
			System.out.println("Fehler");
		}
		
		return false;
	}
```

Und hier das PHP-Script:

```
<?php

    if($_POST['highscore'] > 0) 
		echo '1'; 
	else 
		echo '0';
 

?>
```

Sieht hier irgendjemand einen Fehler? Such & Probier jetzt schon fast zwei Stunden rum aber es will nicht 


Gruß Alex


----------



## Vayu (20. Mai 2008)

hier gibts ne sehr gute seite, wo das alles erklärt wird 

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/networking/urls/readingWriting.html

ODER falls ihr libraries verwenden dürft nimm folgende:

HttpClient

die ist sehr nett


----------



## AlexDozer (20. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Seite!

Mal noch ne Frage: Kann es sein das es daran liegt das die Seite mit dem PHP-Script nicht die Seite ist von
der ich das Applet geladen habe? Habs nämlich aus Eclipse gestartet. Das PHP-Script liegt aber auf meinem
Webserver.


----------



## Vayu (20. Mai 2008)

nein website connections sollte man eigentlich von überall machen können  Dein Browser macht ja auch nichts anderes


----------



## ARadauer (20. Mai 2008)

> also auch mit den html-tags etc, eingelesen


welche html tags?


```
<?php 
    if($_POST['highscore'] > 0) 
      echo '1'; 
   else 
      echo '0'; 
?>
```
ich seh hier keine html tags. lass alles weg, schreib nur die 6 zeilen in deine php datei, wenn du sie dann aufrufst, steht eine 0 oder eine 1 drin aber nix von html...


----------



## AlexDozer (20. Mai 2008)

Die html-Tags hab ich beim Posten rausgemacht. 

Danke für den Tip! Werd ich heut Abend gleich ausprobieren!


----------



## Guest (20. Mai 2008)

Das war es! Das ich nicht selber drauf gekommen bin  :roll: 

Ist es normal das nach der Ausgabe von echo im PHP-Script noch ein Leerzeichen und ein Linefeed gesendet wird? 
Hab schon in Google gesucht aber darauf keine Antwort gefunden.


----------

